# Your Favorite State Park



## Tess (Nov 24, 2005)

Tell me your favorite state park for Camping, and what you like about it.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Sure, I tell you and you'll tell someone else than I'll never get a reservation!:rant:

Actually, it depends on if I'm fishing, hunting or spending time with the family.


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

Burt Lake S.P. - We made our reservations for the week six months in advance and on a lakefront campsite. The site was still grass even after having a Summer's worth of camping done on it. We had a wonderful view of the lake and the weather was great. From where it is located you are only short drives from Petoskey, Cheboygan and the straits area. Went to the Dam Site Inn in Pelston, had their family style chicken dinner. On our last day there we woke up early, drove to Mackinaw City, walked the bridge and got back in time to load up and be on the road at 12:00 p.m..


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Tahquaminon Falls SP, river mouth semi modern, right on the river, views are most welcomed site, every evening the family packs up for critter watching, run the old logging roads, seen bear, nesting pair of snowy owls, even tho most people say there arnt any up there, 4 moose to date including cow with calf, and a young bull, during the day its quiet because visitors usually disappear for day trips, Paradise is a sweet little gem, good pizza shop, ice cream stands, ship wreck museum, several neat private areas along Lake Superior for bathing, northrn lights, berry picking, plus, the *&^%$# fishing can be just rediculous....and yes the falls are pretty cool too, if there for a week you can plan on a few rain events during that time, pop us thunder heads, wind....guarenteed


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i prefer to camp in state forests. usually pretty much alone out there.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

Wilderness State Park. 11 miles west of the bridge.

Great sandy beach. Great small mouth bass fishing just around the bend and it is only a 1/2 mile walk to the donut shop.


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

South Higgens Lake state park has just about everything you would want in a state park.
You can rent boats,nice beach,lots of trails, they also have a camp store that is well stocked.


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

Kingston lake. Small, quiet, ok fishing,great for kids


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Bewabic State Park. Nice sites, great beach and facilities, great fishing, the only down side is that you better not talk (not loud, just normal) at your camp fire after 10. You will get yelled at. :yikes: 

Short story with that one. My family went to bed at 10. The couple next door at their site, which I couldn't hear them from 50' away, got yelled at two times for talking at their campfire. And threatened to be expelled. The only downside to a great trip.

And if anybody is going there for July 4th, let me know, I'll tell you where to go for the best old school fireworks show around 15 miles away!


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

fort wilkins state park at copper harbor


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

I've enjoyed Taquamenon, Bewabic, & Fort Wilkins also, along with Lake Gogebic, Van Riper, and McClain. But the Porcupine Mountains remain my favorite - you can get far from civilization in there where you won't hear a car for days. Deep rugged woods, miles of trails, lots of wildlife, wildflowers, rivers, waterfalls, Lake of the Clouds, and long stretches of Lake Superior shoreline. I just get a whole different vibe when I'm there


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

I would have thought that someone would have mentioned Ludington by now. While my family has not been to all of the state parks, this would be our favorite so far. There seems to be something there for everyone.


----------



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

It seems like most of the great state parks are in the UP, what about the LP, any great ones for site-seeing and fishing? Thanks


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Spent a great week at Muskellenge State Park. UP


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Warren Dunes is great if you want to have the surf and waves of Lake MI and huge dunes to hike. No alcohol though before Labor Day, so basically all summer long, and they are very strict about it, I don't know how I would know! :lol:

We also enjoy the Burt Lake area if you have a boat to take out on the Inland Waterway. We stayed at Burt last summer, felt a bit like sardines, so we are going to try Aloha this year. 

North Higgins Lake is always relaxing! 

Last summer, our 1st year with our camper, we stayed at the following: 
N. Higgins Lake State Park
Burt Lake State Park
Warren Dunes State Park
Otsego Lake State Park
Grand Haven State Park
Tawas State Park
If you have any questions about those, let me know!


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

P.J. Hoffmaster or Ludington.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

If I want a great campground with a beach I go to Petosky SP. There's some awesome sites that are carved right into the foot of the dunes. 

If I want to do some fishing (and get some culture) I go to Interlochen.

If I want to get away from everybody I go to Craig Lake.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I may be biased but you cant go wrong at either Higgins Lake park. South has more people and action, North is more laid back........Why, yes it really is that clear


----------

